# NICE GIRL DOES NOIR -- Paperback version



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

HI, all.

I'm delighted to announce NICE GIRL DOES NOIR, a collection of 15 of my short stories. They're divided into two volumes, one with an introduction by William Kent Krueger, the other introduced by Joe Konrath. Both are now available as e-books for the Kindle Smashwords, the iPad, and soon with other e-book retailers as well.

All the stories have been previously published in print anthologies or magazines. Volume 1 includes 5 stories featuring Ellie Foreman and Georgia Davis, the protagonists of my crime fiction series. Among them is the short story that became the "prequel" for all my books.

Volume 2 includes 10 "stand-alones." Some are set in Chicago, some are not. Some are historicals, some are set in the here and now. Some are truly noir, others are darkly comic, and one doesn't include a murder at all.

Several stories have been nominated for awards; some even won.

Here are the links:

Vol. 1 and 2 on Kindle http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=nice+girl+does+noir&x=0&y=0

Vol 1 and 2 on Smashwords
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/15100
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/15101


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Btw, I just got my first review of Nice Girl Does Noir, and I'm overwhelmed.

http://drowningmachine.blogspot.com/2010/05/nice-girl-does-noir-iii-by-libby.html

Looking for smelling salts....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Libby, and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Here's a review snippet of NICE GIRL DOES NOIR, Volume 2 from THE DROWNING MACHINE blog:

" And it is in this collection, along with The Day Miriam Hirsch Disappeared, that the reader really begins to fully appreciate Hellmann's talent. Freed from the necessity of framing the story to fit the demands of the traditional mystery, she brings forth those shades of gray that paint true noir. With the Foreman/Davis stories, the author's particular 'crime in suburbia' niche is good reading, but when Hellmann explores the less sunlit areas of Chicago and times gone by, her canvas becomes not only more universal but has greater depth and emotional value. Aspiring short-story writers would do well to pay attention to how Hellmann creates both story and character arcs within the small framework."

More from the review here: http://drowningmachine.blogspot.com/Sunday, May 23, 2010

You can find the book at Amazon here 
http://www.amazon.com/Nice-Girl-intro-Konrath-ebook/dp/B003NHT4UE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1275312131&sr=8-2

Thanks for reading.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi, all. Hope you all had a good weekend.

Here's an audio interview I just did with radio personality Cliff Roles (He's in Florida), where I talk about ebooks, the future of the book, and, naturally, NICE GIRL DOES NOIR. Let me know what you think...

http://cliffroles.com/mp3files/LibbyHellmann060410.mp3

Libby


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

And if you only shop Amazon, you might be interested to know the short stories in NICE GIRL DOES NOIR are now available as individual stories, each for .99. 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=nice+girl+does+noir&x=0&y=0&ih=8_11_0_0_0_0_0_0_0_1.35_77&fsc=10 That should get you there.

Enjoy!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

End of summer special: Both volumes of NICE GIRL DOES NOIR are now FREE on Smashwords til September 1!

Just go to http://www.smashwords.com/books/search?query=libby+hellmann and use the following Coupon Codes:

Vol 1 VC26Y
Vol 2 NL43X


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

I will definitely check out your stories. Love the title.

Suzanne


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

I just checked out a sample. You are a wonderful writer. I'm already a fan.

Thanks,
Suzanne


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Aw, gee. Shucks. Thanks, Suzanne! I love the title of your collection. Kind of sums up my dating life too...


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Just a few more days to get both NICE GIRL DOES NOIR Volumes FREE... on Smashwords... till September 1. Check the message from August 15 for details... 

Enjoy!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

New Reviews for NICE GIRL DOES NOIR from a maven of the mystery reviewing community, Molly Weston:

Volume 1: "I don't usually like to read short stories, but these are terrific! I roared through them and went immediately to Volume II. Hellmann had a good mix of Chicago historicals and contemporaries. My highest recommendation here."

Volume 2:"I've been reading Hellmann's novels for a long time, but I usually steer clear of short stories in general. She really changed my mind with Volume I and I moved right onto Volume II. Again, the author mixes contemporary and historical stories, all set in Chicago. Absolutely a group of thoroughly satisfying reads!"

Hope you'll check them out.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

My last post for a while...

Just heard that two of my stories in NICE GIRL DOES NOIR are also in a new anthology published by Sniplits (the audio short story publisher) .. .this time as an ebook on Smashwords. It's called 
A WOMAN'S TOUCH and you can find it here:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/25161
"This collection of 12 short stories places women at the heart of murder and misdemeanors--they may be committing the crime, solving it, or in some cases both. These shorts are by both established and new authors, including: Libby Fischer Hellmann, Miles Archer, M.M. De Voe, JoAnne Lucas, Tracie McBride, Denise Dietz,Courtney L. Mroch, Karen Burgess, Marianne Crone and Barry Ergang."

OK. Going back into my cage now.

Thanks.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Did I mention that all of the stories in NGDN are now available individually for 99 cents each on Kindle?

You can see them here: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=nice+girl+does+noir and decide whether you'd like to try one.

I hope you will...


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Just lowered the prices of NICE GIRL DOES NOIR (both volumes) to 99 cents each in honor of Heart Day. Hope you'll check them out.

Nice Girl Does Noir -- Volume 1

Nice Girl Does Noir -- Vol. 2 (With an intro by J.A. Konrath)


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi. I'm planning to produce a trade paperback of my 2 ebook collection, NICE GIRL DOES NOIR. But I can only use one cover. Which do you prefer?


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Just added a PAY WITH A TWEET button to my website. If you go there, and click on it (it's on the left side), you can download -- Free- YOUR SWEET MAN, which is the first story in NICE GIRL DOES NOIR, Volume 2. It's a bittersweet story about a Blues bassist that originally appeared in the Chicago Blues anthology.

Here's where to go:
http://libbyhellmann.com

Hope you enjoy the story!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

The trade paperback version of NICE GIRL DOES NOIR is done. Unfortunately, I can't get it to link with the Kindle editions, but here's the link, if you still like DTBs...

Nice Girl Does Noir: A Collection of Short Stories


----------

